# BREAKING NEWS: ZACK KHAN INJURED



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

*Source: Flexonline*










*June 10, 2010*

*Zack Khan underwent surgery to repair two detached tendons in both knees *

*Rookie IFBB Pro League athlete Zack Khan was forced to postpone his debut once already this year. Now, Khan may have to push that debut further back than the FLEX Pro in February 2011. *

*Khan underwent surgery today, two days after completely detaching the tendons above his left and right knees. Khan suffered the injury while hack squatting. He was back in the gym just 10 days after undergoing surgery for a minor hernia, which was the reason Khan pushed his pro debut from the Tampa Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Championships on July 17 to the FLEX Pro on February 26, 2011. *

*"It was the first time Zack had trained legs in about eight weeks, actually," Khan's trainer/nutritionist Neil Hill said. "He had suffered a very small tear in his left hamstring about eight weeks ago. So all he had done the last couple weeks were some very light extensions." *

*We spoke with Khan before his surgery and received an e-mail from Hill informing us that the surgery was a success. *

*"I'm just looking forward to getting the operation out of the way, then I'll start thinking about walking again and everything," Khan said yesterday. "I'm positive, I've spoken to doctors who said I'd be up and walking within six to eight weeks. *

*"This is just another obstacle. I've had many in my life and gotten through them all, so this is nothing. I'll be back soon."*


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OMG thats horrid


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

aww thats a shame, poor guy


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Terrible news. Hopefully he recovers well.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

no way poor fella, I was really looking forward to seeing him in his debut looks like it will be a bit longer before we see him. I'm sure he will recover well and be back to his best for his debut.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk sake!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ouccccccccccchh

That's not nice!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn that sounds nasty, hope he recovers quickly and fully :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Both legs at once. Bet JW's jealous as hell.


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

too bad


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Get well soon big man.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolutely gutted. shows what sort of strain Bodybuilders put on their body.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Ouch. Guy is a BEAST


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

INJURRED with 2 'RR's

Is that Amerrican speellinng?


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Spoke to Zack earlier, he seems in good spirits.........dont write him off just yet:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantom said:


> Spoke to Zack earlier, he seems in good spirits.........dont write him off just yet:thumb:


Sounds good.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

bet the yanks competing next month will be happy


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

if its true , get well soon bro ,i now what your going through i snapped both legs squatting in 2006 , was in casts for 4 months and had to learn to walk again , remeber bro that that doesnt kill us makes us stronger

chem


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope he recovers well.


----------



## Manimal (Sep 23, 2008)

The man is made of stern stuff, probaly didnt even feel it!! Wishing you a speedy recovery all the same.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just read on nutrex site that he was hack squatting 700lbs when it happened! Silly boy, very heavy for only his first leg session back!! Hope he recovers quick !


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck Zack !

Sounds like mega pain


----------

